# Instrument Cluster Question(Already Searched)



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

I have a 1998 Sentra GXE and I want a tach. I was on Car-part.com and found one out of a Sentra GLE, but it was an automatic transmission. Can I still use it even though i have a manual. What is the difference between the two


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i think you just have to search for the connector for the tach signal, and it should just work fine, the only difference on the cluster is if it does or doesn't have a tach, and not the transmission.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i thought i heard somewhere that they were different.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

1997 GA16DE Has a great write up for the cluster swap, here check it out.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i know i have seen that. I just want to know if it is absolutely ok for me to use a cluster from an AT in my MT car


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yes, it will work. They're both exactly the same cluster.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

tahnks alot 1997GA16DE

btw, your writeup is kickass


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

I was too lazy to do the swap , i just got myself aftermarket tach mounted it .. and hooked it up to the distributor. Only took about 15 minutes.. i did it the ez way


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

but that looks ugly, no offense


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Na actually i like it.. looks pretty cool here is a pic
http://toxikshock.tripod.com/sentra//new_pics/new_Pics_10-28-03-003.jpg


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

I just have to hide that wire .. thats about it (been too lazy to do it)


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you've also been too lazy to find a real host. GAH.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Yea pretty much, any free time that i got i use to do my sound/video system in the car, i needed the tach cause my car didn't come with it, thats it. Im planning on putting more gauges later on so im gonna get a pod.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

no offense, but it looks real lame to have a 5" aftermarkte Tach and an automatic. When you do the cluster swap, it looks like it came with the car, so no big deal, but when you pop in a monster Tachometer like that one for an auto car, it looks like you're tryng way too hard for something you really don't need.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

well im gonna do a tranny swap, auto to manual


----------



## kebas239 (Jul 17, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> 1997 GA16DE Has a great write up for the cluster swap, here check it out.


Does anyone have a fresh link to this writeup? That wireup will work if I have a 1995 Sentra GXE (tachless) installing a 1995 200sx Instrument cluster into it, correct? Thanks! I looked all over and can't find a alive link to the wiring diagram!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

woah, old thread. I have it all up here: tech.ninety-9.com


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> woah, old thread. I have it all up here: tech.ninety-9.com


someone actully did search


----------



## kebas239 (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks for the link! One more stupid question. When you say "gauge wire" what kind of wire is this exactly? Something I could find at radio shack?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

gauge is the term for thickness of the wire.I typically use 16 or 14 in automotove work, sometimes 12 or 10 if it's a heavy duty job. Lower number = thicker wire.


----------



## kebas239 (Jul 17, 2005)

I got everything hooked up - except the tachometer. All other clusters/gauges work. The tachometer will not run in my cluster. Any suggestions? -) Is it possible the tach gauge is not working correctly or anyway i can determine this without buying a new unit?

EDIT - Also, is there an alternate route besides that wire that i could use directly. Is the actual ECU located somewhere that i could touch the wire on and try? Thanks!


----------

